# Pre-Heresy Marine



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

Been working on this guy for about 2 weeks now, he is a practise mini for a GD project am thinking about. Iv put him up for 2 reasons, just so u guys can check the scale of the anatomy, leg length, arm length etc and some ideas. 
iv not decided which legion he will belong to, i think the claw and the fantasy sword (exotic demonic blade?) makes him a good candidate for the side of chaos, was originally goin with Emps Children, i think the head and backpack lends itself to Death Guard but I am planning a long cloak that drags behind him and a ultramarine/roman leather tassle belt thing as well which could give him more of a luna wolves look... 
be interesting to see wot u guys come up with :-D


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Big claw? Nasty expression? Bladed Weapon? screams Night Lords to me mate.

Great scuplting by the way. Really interesting to see angles rather than curves on the armour.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Nice sculpting. Looks to chaos. Try to get a plume on the helmet!


----------



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

Looks awesome, I would have to say he belongs to Night Lords, especially if you make the cloak tattered. I'd love to see some updates on this


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

wow that looks really cool! where is the claw bit from?


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

right big update, iv made the decision to go with EC, its purely for asthetic reasons, purple and gold will look alot nicer. iv got a ton of work to do still, and iv got to try and finish and paint it for the 28th!


































as for the claw, am not all that sure to be honest, i beleive its 2nd/3rd ed chaos, prob off an old school raptor


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

Wow that banner looks awesome, eagle looks good also. Any idea what your going to put on the other arm?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

this is pre heresy right?

i think that the scupled, pointy parts of the armour look great, how id expect the older types of armour to look like. the other sculpting also looks awesome. how are you going to base him, or is that how he is staying?


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, very nice indeed. I'm hoping to learn to sculpt soon as i've been modelling and painting for about 10 years now but have never really tried sculpting except for a few aborted attempts and I feel that not being able to sculpt limits my conversion opportunities! 

Good decision on EC by the way, I'm not sure if it was the claw or the general feel of the model, but EC was the first thing I thought before I had even read the text of your post, but anyway, top job! :so_happy:


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

The body and legs look great so far, just one thing, the feet, they seem to small, one suggestion is to take a look a huron's model, he uses the same style or close to same style, as well with the bottom part of the leggins/greaves right above the feet, they seem to come down too low, so maybe take off some of the gs off the bottom and maybe flare it out a little bit to adjust for larger feet, everything else looks great, i love the eagle on the shoulder, awsome for pre-heresy EC, but hope my comments help :good: and again awsome work so far DM


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with DeamonsR'us, for the rest it's a damn nice sculpt!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I truly enjoy watching the progression of your work. I find it both educational and inspiring! Well done so far!k:


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

:shok: that green stuff is so perfect! wish i could find a place to help me sculpt like that. It's really amazing work.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You never fail to impress DM, never. Going to be watching this one for sure. I do have to say though that he does look a -tad- too thin in the waist area for someone inside of the armour.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Dark this is really nice your sculpting skills have increased 10 fold since i last laid eyes on your work. Can't wait to see this finished and hopefuly in the flesh when i move back to the north in a few weeks. 

I feel shamed that i haven't picked up a paint brush since january let alone tried to sculpt. 

Keep up the great work fella


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

great sculpting looks very chaosy, one thing though his feet are a bit small.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys,

it is true, he is a little thin at the waist, and his feet arnt wide enough. unfortunatly, its got to the stage where i havnt really got the time to go back and correct the issues, this was originally a test piece for a later project (PH TS SW wolf guard squad), so rather than trying to perfect everythin am just goin to learn from it and produce better next time!

Why hello Mr. Warpath! when are u heading back to the land of the north? u heading back to manchester or somewhere closer to liverpool?


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

....................................... 
Thats beautiful.

Just. Plain. Beautiful. I am stunned. I have never seen such smooth GS in my life.

Kudos.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Cheers DM and good luck on your next project :good:


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

alrite guys update time!

iv managed to resolve the issue i had with hi left elbow, iv just made it really chunky and added a nice spike to it. the cloak am not entirely happy with, but am a little out of my depth with fabrics so it will have to do for this piece, still to add a fir trim at the bottom. backpack still needs alot of work, id like to make the central bit really chunky by adding a large turbine or somethin, not sure yet.
the base is another sticking point, considering painting the rock in obsidian colours to contrast with the purples and golds, with a banner of a loyalist legion draped on the steps, I also want the inscription 'Oh how my noble deeds are smeared with the blood of Heroes', some where on the base to really sell the loyalist turned traitor idea and the moral dilemma u get in the novels. although, i think i might be over complicating the base so iv also been considering these ideas but on a simple flat tiled floor to keep the emphasis on the mini, ill prob do some more drawing and see wot ideas everyone comes up with.
I also want to sculpt a partial eagle on his left shin and add some square studs on his other shin


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

i love it
but to me the pose is great but alittle ummm constricted in my opinion, a little unnatural
or it could be just me, but amazing work, cant wait till you paint this


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

This model is so dramatic, like he's just killed his opponent and is now looking across the battlefield for a new one. Maybe add a dead body strewn across the base or just make his claw dripping with blood. Great model overall though.


----------



## AnubisBlade (Aug 5, 2008)

looks good with 1 exeption ... from my knowlage the akila (2 headed bird icon) didn't come into being till after the heresy was over but i could be wrong if i am my apolagies


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

@Anubis - from my fluffy knowledge the EC were gifted the aquilla by the emperor because they were his favored legion, hence the names EC

@angels of fire - his claw will be dripping with gore, they will be made out of long bloody strands made out of resin and ink

thanks for all the kind comments guys, their appreciated


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

wow factor 10 :good:


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

That looks so cooooool!


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Id love to see this painted!


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

Update time!

Finished working on the legs, the eagle is a replication of the Vet Serg's, although its not obvious because the other half is 'hidden', i think the studs help balance the top and the bottom out. I also put some nicks into the bottom of the cloak to balance out the damage the banner has took.


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

I like all of these new modifications, the eagle is well sculpted, and yes, the studs to have just the right look. The cape is well sculpted, nice folds as it look natural. Will a backpack fit over it?


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

(mouth on the floor) THAT...IS...AWESOME


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

That's just plain amazing. I envy your GS skills especially.


----------



## Andizzo (Feb 9, 2008)

Dark your greenstuff skills are those of a gods, i pray to you


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Damn you for blasphemous green stuff skills. The model is epic :good:


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats impressive, my brain just doesn't get the concept of scuplting. Does it come natural for you ro did you read quite a few books and take classes?


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Another one aye???? Cool....


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking good mate, i'm real itching now to get hold of this and have a real look.


:good: Its going to be a master piece


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I need a marine army in that archaic armour!!!! what are the chances of you casting tose for me as you sculpted it yourself?


----------

